# setting up dual monitor displays across domains



## jaymax (Feb 17, 2010)

Need help in setting up dual monitor displays across domains and platforms.

I am running xorg, xdm and GNOME on a FreeBSD platform with 7.2 O/S
I can ssh into this platform with putty from an XP PC at another location (IP number{both numbers static}) and perform command line operations ad lib. However, I cannot perform any graphic related operations from the PC.
How can I set it up to display them, GNOME, graphics, GUI's, etc. on the PC?

Thanks!

PS: Some of this has been addressed in some mail responses, but not addressing different machines across different domains, I might be wrong?


----------



## roddierod (Feb 17, 2010)

You'll need to install something like Xming on the XP side. http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/.

And you need to enable X11 Forwarding in ssh.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2010)

Or use net/tightvnc or net/vino. The last integrates nicely with the Gnome desktop.


----------



## jaymax (Feb 19, 2010)

What would you recommend for use on the PC end
and what about its security, authentication etc?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2010)

jaymax said:
			
		

> What would you recommend for use on the PC end
> and what about its security, authentication etc?
> 
> Thanks!



Use vncviewer on the PC end. The VNC session is protected with a password.


----------

